# Roubaix with 28c tires?



## babylou (Jul 13, 2008)

Does the 2009 Roubaix have clearance for 28c tires? I searched and cannot find this info.


----------



## pdainsworth (Jun 6, 2004)

Yep. We just sold a pair of Roubaix Elites and set up one of them with 700x28 All Condition tires. It was a bit tight, but they fit.


----------



## daniyarm (Aug 19, 2008)

If it's a Roubaix Elite, maybe. Roubaix Compact - NO! Compact is the same frame as 08 Elites, 09 Elites got a new frame.


----------



## Tschai (Jun 19, 2003)

Assuming you don't have any of the clearance issues witht the wrong fork, etc. (see other posts), 700x28's should work. I slapped on my pal's wheels with 700x28 Conti Gatorskins and there was fine clearance.


----------



## babylou (Jul 13, 2008)

Tschai said:


> Assuming you don't have any of the clearance issues witht the wrong fork, etc. (see other posts), 700x28's should work. I slapped on my pal's wheels with 700x28 Conti Gatorskins and there was fine clearance.


It would be a 2009 model so probably no fork issue. Aren't Conti's known to be undersized?


----------

